# REW & Asio4all - problems sending test tone to correct speaker channels



## sevenz (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi friends, :huh: =( 

Really desperate and need some help for this. I've been trying to fix this for past 3 weeks but no avail.

I'm on a 5.2 HT setup with the Denon 4520 AVR. All 5 speaker channels are powered by an external Rotel power amp through the pre-outs.

I've been using REW and ASIO4ALL on my laptop without any issues earlier this year to measure the FR for sub and speakers. But recently when i try to use ASIO4ALL (thru REW) to select individual speaker channels to measure the FR, the sound signal doesnt get to the correct speaker channel on some channels.

Problem statement: when i select the speaker channel CC (#3), it gives me a test tone from both the FL and FR speaker. When i select the surrounds SL or SR, the test tone comes out from the front speakers. However, there is no issue faced when i select the following channels on ASIO4ALL - sub (4), FR (2), FL (1).

Default channel matrix for ASIO4ALL:
1: FL
2: FR
3: CC
4: Sub
5: SL
6: SR
7: FL Height
8: FR Height

Workarounds I have tried:
- Reinstall the newest and old version of REW & ASIO4ALL. Result is still the same.
- Change speaker config on my AVR - tried 5.1 and also pre-out mode, result is still the same.

Hope someone can help me on this as this is driving me crazy.... :help: Thanks in advance


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

If you send the signal to an AVR via HDMI then the AVR can apply a sound mode that redirects the signal to different outputs.

What sound mode is set? Try 'All Channel Stereo' or 'All Channel Mono' depending on what is available.


----------



## sevenz (Nov 29, 2013)

jtalden said:


> If you send the signal to an AVR via HDMI then the AVR can apply a sound mode that redirects the signal to different outputs.
> 
> What sound mode is set? Try 'All Channel Stereo' or 'All Channel Mono' depending on what is available.


thanks for the reply and help  yes the laptop is connected to the AVR via HDMI. The mode is "MULTI CHANNEL"


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

'Multichannel' is probably the correct mode.
I don't use HDMI for REW so I was unsure as to which mode setting was correct - Sorry for the misdirection.


A problem with the listening mode setting was the only think I could think of that would redirect the signal. Maybe someone else has a thought.


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

jtalden said:


> 'Multichannel' is probably the correct mode.
> (...)
> Maybe someone else has a thought.


I only guess here because I am not an expert. In my next to be receiver there is a "multi channel" option mode that can be choosen when the surround sound is firstly decoded by the playback device and send to the receiver via 5.1 RCA cables connected to 6 rca inputs in the receiver. If it is your case, I think that this mode is not the option that you should use because, following the owner manual for my receiver, the multichannel mode cancel the hdmi audio signal.

With my old Yamaha, I have tried 7 channel stereo mode with REW and ASio4all and it works but I had to plug one speaker at a time.


----------



## sevenz (Nov 29, 2013)

jtalden said:


> If you send the signal to an AVR via HDMI then the AVR can apply a sound mode that redirects the signal to different outputs.
> 
> What sound mode is set? Try 'All Channel Stereo' or 'All Channel Mono' depending on what is available.


my bad, the AVR was displaying STEREO to my horror. Strange. I'll post the tests i did. Thanks for picking this up!


----------



## sevenz (Nov 29, 2013)

This is an interesting issue. This seems to be a fundamental problem of the AVR not recognizing that the laptop is sending a 5.1 channel signal even without the REW.

Problem statement:
I'm doing the test based on the 5.1 test tone in windows under PLAYBACK DEVICES/ CONFIGURE. Using '5.1 SURROUND' mode in PLAYBACK DEVICES, when its supposed to output a test tone from the rear speaker, the sound comes out of the respective front speaker. When the windows test tone is set to output from centre speaker, the sound comes out from both front speakers. Front speakers and subs are ok. AVR shows STEREO all the time.

I've tried the following steps/ workarounds:
1) disable HDMI pass thru (previously it was turned on to facilitate the TV box passing a HD signal thru, was afraid this might cause the HDMI card to be 'confused') - rebooted the AVR and laptop. Problem is duplicated

2) tried all the AVR sound modes under MUSIC, MOVIE and DIRECT - same problem. Problem is duplicated

3) now, I rem a previous instance where MULTI CH IN was last seen. So I grabbed that 5.1 movie file, and played it on the laptop. Immediately, the AVR shows MULTI CH IN. Wonderful. Then i rebooted the AVR and laptop, and played the windows 5.1 test tone, MULTI CH IN came on! And after that REW was working normally with the test tones able to go to the correct channels!

Thanks everyone for the help and inputs!  

Now, it'll be interesting to guess the cause of the problem.... :dontknow:


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

OK,
my post #5 is wrong.:R It is Ok that the receiver shows "multi channel in". I mixed up the multi inputs for a SACD .:sad:

I just spent 4 hours trying to set REW and ASIO to work with my new ROTEL RSX-1562.:boxer: Finally, I succeed.:yikes:

Maybe something here could help somebody. lddude:
I have a ASUS laptop, everything was working with my old Yamaha receiver. To plug the hdmi in Rotel should have work . But ...:crying:

Finally I uninstalled REW, uninstalled Asio4all 2.13, reboot, cancelled antivirus, re-installed REW 5.13, re-installed Asio4all 2.13.

In the sound control pannel of Win 8.1, to listen, I disactivated the 'Realtek mixing stereo mic' ( there is a icon of a soundcard beside the name).onder:

I opened Rew, preferences, choosed Asio4all, clic on the button to open Asio4all. The little box and the little arrow near Realtek HDMI was lighten but not the one for UMIK-1. I clic on it (the wrench in the bottom right corner of Asio4all was without an X on it. Then I closed Asio, closed Rew, re-open Rew.

There was the problem: either I had the scroll output 8 channels in the preference window of REW or I had the UMIK-1 in the scroll input but not the two in the same time.:unbelievable::huh:addle:

After having repeated those steps X times, I noticed in the Asio4all main window an other device name: Intel(R)card for Tvscreen with the little box off. onder:
I clicked on it (the wrench openned), quit Asio, quit REW and came back. Voilà ! I had my 8 channels and my UMIK together:flex: BUT in the input I had twice the UMIK-1 , one preceeded by the number 3 and an other with the number 4. If I choosed 3, it did not workaddle::boxer::dumbcrazy::dumbcrazy: BUT I clicked number 4-UMIK-1 and finally get my first measurement !!:nerd::unbelievable::clap:
It was too late yesterday to try RTA measurements to find the best time-alignment between my sub and my mains but "THE FORCE AWAKEN" !!:nerd:
There still hope !


----------

